# Teeny tiny cups



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Had a couple of Inker Ischia cups and saucers delivered this morning. Even I was surprised how tiny they are.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

nice thick walls though, and look good!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Where did you order them from Malc?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Machina have them. Was thinking about getting one or two myself! After pay-day maybe!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep me also, the little crappy glass ones i use have the same thermal properties as a leaf!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah. Got them from Machina Espresso. Had a little hicup with the delivery, but not Machinas fault. The delivery company had put the wrong house number on their label even though Machina had written the correct address out. Luckily the delivery was tracked and I went on the couriers website and it was showing that they had been delivered, so Had to phone them up to find they had delivered to another house up the street, so off I trotted to said house. Good job they were in and I managed to get my parcel. They really packaged them well. Loads of protection.

And yes. The walls are very, very thick. But the most important thing is now I can get the cup sat on my scales under the portafilter without any problems.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

They remind of me of the NP news cups.


----------



## Alfow (May 9, 2014)

Blimey they are small!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sure are. They are like dolls cups.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm looking for something I can fit on scales, under a Classic pf, and wide enough/with capacity to catch a double.

Would these do it do you think? They look like they might. Sorry I'm no good at .oz - would 27g fit in?

theyre certainly nice looking cups, just what I'm after (all the above considered)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just pop your double spout off if its pouring to wide, or to gain a cm or two, i find it pours better without it on.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ooh I hadn't thought of that - is that allowed??

I always drink the double anyway so I guess I don't need the double spout on

they are still nice cups, would 25ish gms fit ? (I know I said 27 before but I forgot I'm using a smaller basket now)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

andyt23 said:


> Ooh I hadn't thought of that - is that allowed??
> 
> I always drink the double anyway so I guess I don't need the double spout on


Lol anything is allowed mate, no gaggia police here.

Give it a go and see what you think!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

andyt23 said:


> I'm looking for something I can fit on scales, under a Classic pf, and wide enough/with capacity to catch a double.
> 
> Would these do it do you think? They look like they might. Sorry I'm no good at .oz - would 27g fit in?
> 
> theyre certainly nice looking cups, just what I'm after (all the above considered)


28 gms = 1 oz


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> 28 gms = 1 oz


Awesome thank you - I'm gonna get me a pair of these, they'll be perfect!

... why do I think I need 2 ? just doesn't feel right getting 1


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Very nice cups!


----------

